# Sliding "library" ladder



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi everyone. I could use some innovative ideas. I installed shelves in the basement and the top shelf is about 7 feet high. I'm going to build a ladder on wheels; ladder attached to a steel rod at the top so it can slide along the length of the shelves.

The ladder is easy. I'll use studs and cut them down to about 3 by 1-1/2. Dado glue and screws to attach the steps. Type of wheels, installation method and attaching to the steel rod is up in the air and I'd like some advice in these areas.

Thank you


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Some ideas here at the bottom*

http://www.spiralstairsofamerica.com/library.php

Are gonna DIY , make your own rail and hardware or buy some? This site says "while supplies last" FYI Might be a bargain in there? 
Barn or sliding garage door tracks also come to mind, sort of a U-shaped channel, usually installed gap down, but it could be inverted, gap up, and the roller wheel would ride inside the gap.
Some more ideas: http://www.barndoorhardware.com/

If those don't help, hows about a wooden trough with a little keeper strip that keeps the wheels in, made of 1X s and screwed on? A carriage bolt for an axle and a caster wheel oughta be fine for the top rail. Maybe the same on the bottom?

My library ladder doesn't slide, but it was a cool project to build. I'll post a few crummy pics, can't get far enough back. to show the full height. The side section has a capped handrail, which really makes you feel safer. Just a dado down a 1" x 1 1/2" oak. I rounded over all the edges on the handrail and steps, to save my shins, and it looks better.  bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could rig up a simple hardware system with common hardware. For example, you could use an open eye type hook similar to this, that would screw into the top of the ladder, and hook on to a steel or chrome tube, used in closet rail.

The rail could be attached with a closed eye hook similar to this. As for the casters, use a fixed wheel and mount in one direction (left/right).












 









.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

That was quick. Some great ideas and I thank you both. I thought I would buy the hardware, but very expensive just for a basement object.

Straight casters for the bottom is a go. I'll look at barn door hardware and if too expensive I'll go with the eye hooks and a steel rod.

My wife wants a real library in our dinning room someday. I'll use oak with some router work as in the pics. But that's when I retire. 

I value both your opinions. 

Bill


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I think a ten foot half inch black pipe used for pipe clamps. Closed eye hooks to attach ladder to pipe. Only concern is if it slides easily. I'll use 5 inch straight caster wheels on the bottom. 

I found barn door hardware reasonably priced if I find it's a problem with sliding.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You might have a screeeeech*

When you slide it, metal to metal and all. Capturing the pipe is good for safety, but a slippery surface would be better..... maybe side a section of PCV over the metal pipe to reduce friction. EMT is another idea, cheap light, strong etc. 
2 pieces of 1/8" angle bolted ( to ) one on top of the other will create a channel for a wheel and allow a flange to bolt thru.
Tractor Supply has a good selection of larger casters. 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/tools/...-trade-4-in-polyurethane-caster-rigid-1025566  bill


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Screach won't bother me; I have two young kids who do that all the time. Tractor supply is where I found the barn door hardware and I have one near my home. I'll stop in for the casters and check what they have.

I'll go with the black pipe; if it doesn't work out I'll make more pipe clamps. 

Actually the ladder will be almost verticle, so friction on the top rail may not be an issue.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*How you gonna...*

Attach the pipe for enough support and still have the eye hook pass over? That's why I keep suggesting an open channel so there is no obstruction where the attaching screws interrupt the wheels. 
You could have roller wheels on the top, isolated from the pipe, which supported on either end, that just support the ladder off the wall riding on a wood 1 x 4.  bill


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Length of shelves is 9.5 feet. Studs at either end are secured to floor joists above. I would attach the steel rod to these studs simply by drilling 1/2 holes.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Back in the day this was a common project. Have you checked Google Books for how the old timers did it?

http://www.google.com/search?q=carpentry+library+ladder&btnG=Search+Books&tbm=bks&tbo=1


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok, I'll google a "how to", thank you. I like the steel rod and eye hooks idea as it's cheap and may just work out great. It's just a basement.

I can buy a rail and wheel system at tractor supply for about $100. That will be my back up plan.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

wsommariva said:


> Ok, I'll google a "how to", thank you. I like the steel rod and eye hooks idea as it's cheap and may just work out great. It's just a basement.
> 
> I can buy a rail and wheel system at tractor supply for about $100. That will be my back up plan.



Save your $100, the steel rod will offer plenty of support for that length. No need to have intermediary eye hooks. They are available in 10' lengths.












 









.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I just may go with 3/4" black pipe instead of 1/2". I'll decide once I get to Lowe's.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

wsommariva said:


> I just may go with 3/4" black pipe instead of 1/2". I'll decide once I get to Lowe's.


 
Just a rambling thought from a wandering mind but how about a section of garage door track and wheels? 9-1/2 ft is a pretty good span, even with 3/4 pipe I think it will need some intermediate support.:smile:


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you for that thought. I'll try the pipe and if that doesn't work I'll buy the barn door rail/wheel set up for about $100.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I like EMT for this project*

I'd use 1 1/2" and really cheap at the Depot. The larger the diameter, the less the deflection and this has a thin wall, so not much extra weight, if any. They have strap clamps to mount it in that size.
I can envision those panel saw bearings, semi circular rods with rubber washers slipped over to make rolling bearings...or just a 3/4" strap iron that wraps the pipe and the ladder vertical, screwed on both sides and down about 10" or so. It would look nice and clean and you could line the inner radius with a slick material, plastic laminate for instance...just glue it in. No screeech!  bill
http://www.panelpro.com/index.php


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I'll look at the EMT. If I have screach problems, I can lube it up.


----------

